# po ptákách



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj všem!
co to znamená "je _po ptákách_", "máme _po ptákách"_?

Díky moc!


----------



## Managa

Znamená to "mít po zábavě".

Například, děti si v nepřítomnosti rodičů udělají doma oslavu, rodiče se nečekaně vrátí domů a děti mají po zábavě = "po ptákách".


----------



## cernavic

That's mean the fun (entertainment) has just gone. (for example) u arrange to do some kind of joke (or u already have a fun) and something suddenly happen..that's right time to say: A mame po ptakach ! That's mean ur plan to do some joke ( entertainment) has already gone for some reason and u feel a bit disappointed.

Sorry for my level of English.


----------



## Managa

Well, if you feel like a translation, "mít po ptákách" means that *the fun is over*.


----------



## meggi46

in Poland we aslo say "po ptokach" but in Silesian speech.


----------



## papo_308

Nemyslím, že by se ta fráze omezovala pouze na zábavu. Kdykoliv někomu něco plánovaného nevyjde, nebo už nemůže dělat to co dřív, nebo už se mu nedaří jako dřív a pod., dá se říct, že má po ptákách. 
Ale je to hodně hovorové, takže je třeba dát pozor na to, komu to říkáme.
Přes Google se dá najít spousta příkladů.


----------



## meggi46

something has gone and nothing could bring it back
to se neda, to se nevrati


----------



## meggi46

something has gone and nothing could bring it back


----------

